# Rock Buns



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/2 lb plain flour
3 oz butter
3 oz sugar
4 oz raisins
1 cup grated coconut
2 tsp baking powder
1 medium egg
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp vanilla
1 tsp lemon peel
1 oz candied citron peel
milk to mix

Rub together butter and sugar with a fork. Add beaten egg and vanilla and lemon peel. Stir in flour, baking powder, raisins and coconut and candied peel. Mix in a little milk if needed. Roll into buns and bake in 350 deg oven until golden.


----------

